# Opinions on Corsair TX650W vs Ultra X3 600-Watt Power Supply



## Altered (Mar 24, 2009)

I was interested in opinions on this Corsair TX650W PSU Model CMPSU-650TX vs Ultra X3 ULT40073 600-Watt Power Supply





VS




 I was considering using it in my PC that I just ordered a EAH4870 DK TOP/HTDI/512MD5 for. I am quite happy with my 600W X3 Ultra I am currently using and haven't been able to decide if I should swap it out to the Corsair. I have no doubt the Ultra can handle a single 4870 I have been running 2 1950XTX cards in Crossfire with no issues and the card I ordered only requires a 500W unit so it says. Its more of what unit is actually the better unit. The other one will go in my wifes PC that gets absolutely no strain. 

Thanks fellas


----------



## CDdude55 (Mar 24, 2009)

Keep you current PSU if you thinks its reliable enougth, but if you dont play games that much you won't really find much of a point going with a 4870, then i would say to just get a more reliable PSU, but if you game alot, the 4870 will help you out a whole lot rather then a PSU upgrade.


----------



## Altered (Mar 24, 2009)

I play games that was the reason for the upgrade on the video card.  It will be here tomorrow with the Corsair PSU. I was just thinking it might be worth putting the Corsair in my machine instead of the wifes if it was that much better.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 24, 2009)

Its brand new, higher wattage, and single +12v design. Only think the Ultra has over the Corsair is the modular. If your case can hide cables the Corsair is a much better unit.


----------



## Altered (Mar 24, 2009)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Its brand new, higher wattage, and single +12v design. Only think the Ultra has over the Corsair is the modular. If your case can hide cables the Corsair is a much better unit.


I was thinking I want to rip mine apart and go through it anyway I will swap to the new one.


----------



## Disparia (Mar 24, 2009)

Before I started working where I'm at now, the previous tech had bought 10 new machines with 500w Ultra power supplies... 3 have died in the year I've been here.

Now, they were not the X3 series, and since it was a case/ps combo, it could have been a cheap rebranded PS, but I would hesitate to buy another Ultra product.

http://www.ultraproducts.com/product_details.php?cPath=13&pPath=348&productID=349


----------



## CDdude55 (Mar 24, 2009)

Altered said:


> I play games that was the reason for the upgrade on the video card.  It will be here tomorrow with the Corsair PSU. I was just thinking it might be worth putting the Corsair in my machine instead of the wifes if it was that much better.



Well, if your happy with the gaming performance you getting now, the Corsair PSU upgrade would be your best bet.


----------



## Altered (Mar 24, 2009)

Jizzler said:


> Before I started working where I'm at now, the previous tech had bought 10 new machines with 500w Ultra power supplies... 3 have died in the year I've been here.
> 
> Now, they were not the X3 series, and since it was a case/ps combo, it could have been a cheap rebranded PS, but I would hesitate to buy another Ultra product.
> 
> http://www.ultraproducts.com/product_details.php?cPath=13&pPath=348&productID=349



Well I had one of these Ultra XVS Modular 600W ATX Power Supply Part# ULT33136 and it worked flawless for me for a little over 2 yrs. And as I was changing something in my PC I noticed on one of the PCIe leads a wire had came out of the plug. Ultra couldn't send me a new wire so they sent me the X3 600-Watt Energy Efficient Modular Power Supply ULT40073. You have to love a Lifetime Warranty if you spend 2 minutes filling out a short form on their site. From what I have read on multiple sites is that the X3 series is far and beyond better than their previous models. Articles like this one. I did notice my +12V always stays above 12.09V where the older unit would drop as low as 11.89V. I will say neither PSU has ever gave me any trouble power wise and I may have caused the wire to come loose in my original unit.


----------

